# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون الجنسية الأردنية ( 6 / 1954 )

## المستشار11

قانون الجنسية الأردني
معلومات : المنشور على الصفحة 1846 من عدد الجريدة الرسمية رقم 1884 تاريخ 1965/11/1 صادر بمقتضى المادة 22 من قانون الجنسية الاردنية رقم 6 لسنة 1954 حل هذا النظام محل النظام رقم 1 لسنة 1958 
القانون : قانون الجنسية الاردنية رقم 6 لسنة 1954 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اسم القانون 1 
يسمى هذا النظام ( نظام بطاقات الهوية الشخصية لسنة 1965 ) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية . 
. 
الزامية الهوية الشخصية 2 
على كل اردني غير حائز على جواز سفر اردني ان يطلب منذ بلوغه السادسة عشرة وخلال المدة التي يعينها وزير الداخلية من تاريخ نشر هذا النظام اعطاءه هوية شخصية ومن يتخلف عن ذلك من الذكور يعاقب بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (22) من قانون الجنسية رقم 6 لسنة 1954 . 
. 
طلبات الحصول على البطاقة 3 
تقدم الطلبات وفق النموذج رقم (1) الملحق بهذا النظام الى وزارة الداخلية ومحافظي ومتصرفي الالوية والى القائمقامين او مديري النواحي او قواد المناطق او المخافر في البادية حسب محل اقامة الطالب الدائمة ويرفق بالطلب ثلاث صور شمسية للطالب . 
. 
بيانات البطاقات 4 
تشمل بطاقات الهوية البيانات التالية : أ . اسم الطالب الكامل ، شهرته ، جنسيته ، محل ولادته ، تاريخ ولادته ، ومكان اقامته ، ومهنته ، ومذهبه ، واوصافه ، وصورته الشمسية . ب. اسم وكنية والديه ومكان اقامتهما . ج. اذا كان متزوجاً ، اسم وكنية الزوجة ، واسماء ومحل ولادة اولاده الذين يقل عمرهم عن 16 عاماً . 
. 
التثبت من البيانات والشهادات 5 
أ . عند تقديم الطلب الى الجهات المختصة يجري التثبت من صحة البيانات والشهادات المذكورة فيه ثم يرسل مع مطالعة الموظف المختص الى وزارة الداخلية لتدقيقه واصدار بطاقة الهوية موقعة من الموظف المختص ومختومة بخاتم وزارة الداخلية النافذ . ب. يجوز لوزير الداخلية او من ينيبه ان يوعز بصرف الهوية مباشرة لمن يحمل جواز سفر اردني . ج. يجوز لوزير الداخلية او من ينيبه ان يوعز بصرف الهوية مباشرة لمن يحمل بطاقة هوية قديمة بعد التدقيق والتاكد من ان حامل الهوية اردني ولا مانع من منحه الهوية . 
. 
قسم الهويات 6 
يشكل وزير الداخلية قسماً خاصاً بوزارة الداخلية باسم ( قسم الهويات ) يؤلف من موظفي وزارة الداخلية والامن العام ومن موظفين برواتب مقطوعة حسبما تقتضيه الحاجة تصرف رواتبهم من مادة مفتوحة ترصد لها مخصصات في موازنة وزارة الداخلية ويعملون حسبما تتطلبه الحاجة في المركز او في مراكز الادارة في الالوية والمقاطعات . 
. 
رسوم البطاقة 7 
يستوفى رسم قدره مائة وخمسون فلساً عند اصدار بطاقة الهوية او تبديلها او تعديلها او اضافة اي شخص او اشخاص من اعضاء اسرة الطالب ، ولا يكون طالب الهوية مكلفاً بدفع اية رسوم اخرى او طوابع خلاف الرسم المذكور اعلاه . 
. 
مدة البطاقة 8 
يسري مفعول البطاقة مدة خمسة اعوام تجدد بعدها بموجب طلب رسمي يقدم من صاحب العلاقة بعد تسليم البطاقة القديمة ويجب ان يشتمل الطلب على كل تعديل جديد في البيانات المقدمة . 
. 
شكل البطاقة 9 
أ . يكون شكل بطاقة الهوية الشخصية للمواطنين الاردنيين وفق النموذج رقم (2) الملحق بهذا النظام . ب. يكون شكل بطاقة الهوية الشخصية للمواطنين المقيمين والذين لا جنسيات معينة لهم والذين لم يثبتوا جنسيتهم الاردنية وفق النموذج رقم (3) الملحق بهذا النظام . 
. 
افراد القوات المسلحة والامن العام والدفاع المدني 10 
يستثنى من هذا النظام جميع افراد القوات المسلحة والامن العام والدفاع المدني والمسرحين من افراد القوات المسلحة والامن العام والدفاع المدني وتعتبر شهادات التعيين المعطاة لهم وشهادات المسرحين بمثابة بطاقة الهوية الشخصية وتقوم مقامها . 
. 
البيانات غير الصحيحة 11 
كل من تقدم ببيانات غير صحيحة او صادق عليها او عبث في بطاقة الهوية بالحك او التحريف او التصحيح يعاقب بالعقوبة المفروضة في قانون جوازات السفر رقم 5 لسنة 1942 . 
. 
اصدار التعليمات 12 
لوزير الداخلية ان يصدر تعليمات لتنفيذ احكام هذا النظام . 
. 
الالغاءات 13 
يحل هذا النظام محل النظام رقم 1 لسنة 1958 وتعديلاته . 1965/10/13

----------


## yousef

الاستاذ الكريم 
هل استطيع اخذ بريدك الخاص لاني ارغب بأستشارتك بمسأله  قانونينه وهي تخصني ولا ارغب بطرحها في المنتدى وخصوصا ان حضرتك على علم ودرايه بالقانون الاردني 
مع كل الشكر

----------

